# Blue screen - nv4_mini.sys



## multi789 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I just installed a* nvidia 8400 gs* graphics card to replace my ancient '*standard vga graphics adapter*' that came with by *Dell Inspiron 530*. I uninstalled the old card through device manager and the new one successfully installed. The problem arose when I tried to play on Civ 4 and after two attempts the *Blue screen of death* popped up and I managed to catch something about *nv4_mini.sys* before the computer shutdown. Does anybody have any ideas?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

uninstall all nvidia drivers, download updated driver from nvidia reinstall

if issue remails keep new driver on desktop uninstall again then run http://www.guru3d.com/index.php?page=driversweeper and install again


----------

